# Shelf life of meats?



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

I know what the FDA days on home canned meats but I want to know what the "real" shelf life is. I'm getting a pressure canner for Christmas and going to be canning a LOT of deer as both my husband and I hunt. Trying to figure how much to can, freeze, and/or give away. Thanks in advance


----------



## siletz (Aug 23, 2011)

If processed properly, it doesn't go "bad" as in make you sick. I don't know that there is any type of expiration date per se. You would have to check now and then to make sure the seals are still good. I've eaten some pretty old canned food and not noticed any difference in taste, etc. With fruit, it tends to lose some color and get somewhat softer, but with meat I haven't noticed that. Now, obviously, you should try to rotate your stock just like anything else so you're not eating 20 year old food, but if you have access to a bunch, I wouldn't hesitate to can it up.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

Thanks! Looks like I will have a lot of canning to look forward to then


----------

